# 1965 Sicard Junior



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

Pretty nice mostly original machine. I tracked down the owner, he won't budge on the price. He paid $3200 for the custom chute, seems to think that makes the machine worth $3200 more. Too bad, it's been sitting for awhile, with his mindset, he probably will never sell it.
http://burlington.craigslist.org/grd/3382263856.html


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I inquired about buying one of those from someone about 15 years ago. They also wanted too much for it (forget the number, but I remember it being outrageous). Pretty cool machines though.

That shute looks like a disaster. Far too tall -- it would hook on everything less than... (12? 15?) feet high. Take out the bottom 2 sections and it would be MUCH better. Not really sure what he was thinking with that tall of a shute, just point the flap up or down to direct the snow.

Whoever got $3200 to make that disaster really took advantage of that guy. I could make a disaster just like that with $50 worth of scrap metal and a couple of hours. Not that I would....


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I figured it was to fill trucks, but your right on the height, forget about putting it on a trailer


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

I was going to offer him $3500 for the machine with the original chute, but he told me unless I was going to fork over $6500 don't even bother coming to look at it.


----------

